# DDR dogs are calm, lower-drive Shepherds that make excellent family companions. . . .



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

as long as they have a 35lb hunk of iron to destroy when they get bored.










He seems quite pleased with himself.











Other people's dogs tear up shoes and newspapers. Not mine! He tears up iron weights!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

What?? That's crazy! LOL


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He tore up a kettlebell???!! He must have titanium teeth


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

Lol in the last pic he's like, "yup, definitely did it this time!"


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Stosh said:


> He tore up a kettlebell???!! He must have titanium teeth


No, I think he dragged it. It was quite a few feet away from where I left it. I honestly have no idea what he did.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

How...creative...!
LOL


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

Emoore said:


> No, I think he dragged it. It was quite a few feet away from where I left it. I honestly have no idea what he did.


Dogs will do the weirdest things when bored lol


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Crossfit for GSD's? A whole NEW kind of dog training.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Must be tough to play fetch with that.
Did you count his teeth?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I think he might have tried to pick it up...and then dropped it! LOL.
Izzy grabbed my sons *weight dumb bells*...and dropped them...they too had a nice (ding) to them...hahahaha!
crazy darn dogs!
Cuervo *RIP* (at 4mos of age) used to run (gait) the back yard with a ScH3 dumbbell in his mouth...continuously....I think the darn thing weighed more than him!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I would check his teeth-seriously


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

holland said:


> I would check his teeth-seriously


Yeah, y'all are right. I'll go ahead and do that.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Did you figure out what he dropped it on? Did it damage anything else in the house?


----------

